# Do you suffer from MTS? I don't!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

No, I enjoy it.  

Tank 5 is in progress. Tank 6 sits idle until such time as I can sort out the wires behind the tank. Then I have two vases, one with shrimp, one with the beta that is in it only until tank 5 is done. Then bowl 2 may become a shrimp bowl...what would I like? crystal reds? greens, blues... pearls...snowballs? I want them all!

Oh did I mention tank 7? it's a 29 gallon like tank 6 too. it leaks but that can be fixed...I have something in mind for it. Something that holds albino or transparent fish.... I don't think planted either... more like a cavern....I got ideas trust me I have a fertile mind. 

I have these tanks and other bodies of water running:

29 gallon planted (thought it was 25 gallons but I was incorrect)
5.5 gallon claude's tank.
5 gallon creepy crawling shrimp tank
2.5 gallon ghost shrimp tank (brackish)
1L cherry shrimp mess (On desk)
1L Betta vase (On desk)
Other:
5 gallon bucket with baby Zebra danio (In the bathroom)
1.5L cut in half pop bottle with snails and ample supply of duckweed.
2L ghost shrimp nursery (no shrimp in it at the moment just plants)

Unfilled

29 Gallon wanted to use it as a grow out tank for my collectoritis needs.
29 gallon leaky tank, want to re-seal it and make a cavern of coolness
4 gallon WIP for Kaon the betta.

I wonder why my husband gives me dirty looks when I say I was within the vicinity of a LPS or LFS.

what about you? MTS or just a Single tank?


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I am curious about your shrimp bowl and bottle...lol... How do you have them set up? Got a pic?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

heh its good sometimes but someimtes it bad. running 15 tanks right now and bout 5 the need to be set up


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

desjardo said:


> I am curious about your shrimp bowl and bottle...lol... How do you have them set up? Got a pic?


I need to get a pic pf the vase again. I dpn't have one of the bottles. The vase has vals in it which are WAY too big, but I won't remove tyhem until later. They break the surface and the tips die off.


----------

